# Disk management console view is not up-to-date



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright I have finally set up my SSD + RAID 0 array, but I am unable to partition the RAID array or assign a drive letter. 

Upon assigning a letter I get this message:

Disk management console view is not up-to-date

2xHDDs in RAID 0 640 GB
1X SSD 120 Gb Sandforce 1200


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

i dont know how to fix your disk management, but i can fix your partition problems...




open up Command Prompt with admin rights. (Right click, run as admin)


enter in
DISKPART
list disk

then find the Disk number for your Raid array... lets call it number 7 ( you can tell what disk is what by the total size)
type in

Select Disk 7
List Partition (will give you a list of all the partitions..)
Select Partition 1 (im assuming you only have 1 partition on Disk 7) repeat this step if you have more partitions.
ASSIGN


that should get the array up and running ready to use.


EDITED.

any problems, post back ^^


Still EDITING 

side question, have you tried restarting the PC?


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks but when I reach: 

Select Partition 1 (im assuming you only have 1 partition on Disk 7) repeat this step if you have more partitions.
ASSIGN

I am unable to assign, I keep getting (Please select a Volume and try again)

My RAID array is DISK 1, and Partition 1 1192.09 Gb


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

whoops i missed a step lol.



type in list volume..... your array volume should come up.... if so

type in Select volume 7
assign



let me know if your volume is not there.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/10107526-post2924.html

These are the steps I did to set up a RAID array.

My Raid array's volume isn't noted in Diskpart.

Do I have to create a volume?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah,

if the volume dosnt exist. type in

Select disk 1 
Select partition 1
Create Volume simple

EDIT
missed the word simple.



i havnt slept in a few hours....  i have a feeling iv missed somthing.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

hmm maybe I had it backwards while creating the partition.

lol disk has to be dynamic.. Hmm I am going to see if Nortan Partition Magic can fix this.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

maybe go from the start.. type in
select disk 1
clean 
create primary partition
select partition 1
active
format FS=NTFS
assign
exit




if that dosnt work then idk


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

I attempted to use my old Partition magic, its not supported in Vista or win 7


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright I corrected the issue I deleted the RAID array and re-created it, I then proceeded to create a partition using diskmgmt.msc and created using GPT and not MBR. 

Now windows detects it and it working properly! Thanks anyways I guess the issue was with the partition table.

Thanks anyways. Thread can be closed.


----------

